# Help self employed visa U.K. citizen to work in Italy



## Vero000 (8 mo ago)

Hi All

Has anyone successfully got a self employment visa post brexit?
My issue is I’m in the middle of the process, I have all the nulla osta and local chamber of commerce permission sorted and signed. However, I’m being asked for a ‘trade body’ declaration relating to my business sector, in Italy. 
My work is marketing services, I’m freelance and there is no Italian Trade body that I can find.
If anyone has had this same issue and resolved I’d love some insight.

thanks in advance
Verity


----------

